# Becoming so awesome



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

I never give myself any credit. I am a good dog trainer. I got a boost last night during kitten training. As in training him to behave around the kitten. Here's my 5 lb kitten holding the 95 lb GSD's lead. The rescue I got him from had no idea how he would be with cats so I've been taking it really slow.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Good job!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Awww  Your rescue is a close colour match to the kitty too.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well done! Also, great picture!


----------



## msk (May 12, 2016)

How did you do that? I can't get my cat to stop hissing and running which then causes my 4 month old pup to chase.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Feb 2, 2009)

msk said:


> How did you do that? I can't get my cat to stop hissing and running which then causes my 4 month old pup to chase.


he was crated indoors in the living area for the first entire month. if he barked at the cat or got up (in his crate) like he wanted to chase i would do a loud "NO", if he didnt stop i would spray with lemon water in his face.

after a month of that, he was being good even when the cat got close, so he graduated to being on a leash and either tied to me or tied to a piece of furniture so if the cat ran by, he wasnt able to chase and i could then correct him again with a "NO" or a spray or a yank on the leash.

Now the kitten can walk right up to him and rub his face with her tail. 

If she runs by, now he'll look, but he wont get up to want to chase.

It takes a lot of TIME! and the more freedom they have, the slower the training will be.


----------

